# Forex trading group to meet in Sydney regularly



## richitch (7 January 2014)

My name is Tim and I have about two-and-a-half years of forex trading experience. 
Finding a forex mentor who will seriously help and guide me has been difficult to find, other than account managers at forex brokers.
I am keen to start a forex group that meet and share ideas, knowledge, strategies etc. This group would meet at my home in Woolloomooloo or somewhere else agreed upon.
I feel that I have some good ideas to share and I would enjoy a meeting where a few people do the same with each other another. I have a few ideas for the group meetings but I am also open to ideas and suggestions from others who may be interested. I feel that sharing of knowledge and trading experience and ideas would be very useful for a group of like-minded people who want to share and learn. Perhaps even do some trading together to see ideas discussed then traded on a live or demo platform?

Please would any body who may be interested contact me at email timhine@yahoo.com or by phone at (02)8213-2607 or 0406-17-6622. 

Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## moonamalik (20 February 2015)

Hello - i am moona ..these days i am learning forex ,, did some practice on demo account made profits continuous for a week than again towards down side.. i am not fully expert on indicators ,, just learning these days working with awesome and stochastic along with parabolic sar and moving average ... need some ones help to learn from scratch  till all or need help during trades ..how is your trade going ... kindly reply


----------



## Jens (19 April 2015)

I am in Wollongong North and keen to catch up with other day traders


----------



## chienung (12 June 2015)

Hi Tim, I am wondering if you have started the group discussion on Forex Trading???Please advise...Thank you



richitch said:


> My name is Tim and I have about two-and-a-half years of forex trading experience.
> Finding a forex mentor who will seriously help and guide me has been difficult to find, other than account managers at forex brokers.
> I am keen to start a forex group that meet and share ideas, knowledge, strategies etc. This group would meet at my home in Woolloomooloo or somewhere else agreed upon.
> I feel that I have some good ideas to share and I would enjoy a meeting where a few people do the same with each other another. I have a few ideas for the group meetings but I am also open to ideas and suggestions from others who may be interested. I feel that sharing of knowledge and trading experience and ideas would be very useful for a group of like-minded people who want to share and learn. Perhaps even do some trading together to see ideas discussed then traded on a live or demo platform?
> ...


----------



## lesleynodonnell (16 July 2015)

Hi moonamalik,

I might be able to help you with the basics. If you drop me an email we can have a chat and see if that would work for you.

lesley.odonnell@tradesamurai.com

Cheers,
Lesley




moonamalik said:


> Hello - i am moona ..these days i am learning forex ,, did some practice on demo account made profits continuous for a week than again towards down side.. i am not fully expert on indicators ,, just learning these days working with awesome and stochastic along with parabolic sar and moving average ... need some ones help to learn from scratch  till all or need help during trades ..how is your trade going ... kindly reply


----------



## Sound (19 July 2015)

You should start a forex group at http://meetup.com/

Meet up at a bar in the city on a non busy night, etc.


----------



## Spongle007 (21 July 2015)

Count me in 

email addy is: lwthompson06@utlook.com

cheers


----------



## childishtycoon (30 July 2015)

me too, happy to meet up

email: achildishtycoon@gmail.com


----------



## Spongle007 (14 August 2015)

Emails sent

Hit me up!


----------



## craiggary (25 August 2015)

richitch said:


> My name is Tim and I have about two-and-a-half years of forex trading experience.
> Finding a forex mentor who will seriously help and guide me has been difficult to find, other than account managers at forex brokers.
> I am keen to start a forex group that meet and share ideas, knowledge, strategies etc. This group would meet at my home in Woolloomooloo or somewhere else agreed upon.
> I feel that I have some good ideas to share and I would enjoy a meeting where a few people do the same with each other another. I have a few ideas for the group meetings but I am also open to ideas and suggestions from others who may be interested. I feel that sharing of knowledge and trading experience and ideas would be very useful for a group of like-minded people who want to share and learn. Perhaps even do some trading together to see ideas discussed then traded on a live or demo platform?
> ...




I live in Northern Victoria, I've been trading for about two years and have never even met another trader before!  I'd nearly drive to Sydney for the experience!

Craig.


----------



## AY1FX (14 September 2015)

Sign me up to.
Aaronyoung.ay1@gmail.com


----------

